# How do i get my car inside at Waxstock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

"How do I get my car inside at Waxstock?" is a question we get asked repeatedly every year, especially in the run up to the show in July. Invariably, by then, it is TOO LATE to guarantee a space. So if you want a guaranteed space indoors, buy the ticket type here: https://www.waxstock.com/…/waxstock-2020-detailing-world-in…
We still have a handful left and when they're gone, they're gone... the only way cars get inside when these have sold out is by being offered 'infill' spaces on the Sunday morning at 8am which could be 1 space or 1 dozen spaces, depending how things pan out. But you still need a regular ticket for that and there are no guarantees. By booking an indoor spot in advance you also could be selected for the Detailing World Showdown Top 16, with every entrant getting a goody bag typically worth about 80 gbp in detailing products, and the winners obviously getting trophies and prizes. So before the indoor ticket types run out, GET YOURS NOW IF YOU WANT ONE!


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Will someone polish it I take it in?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

If that is the case,i know plenty of mates that’s waiting to sign up:lol:.SJ.


----------

